# [Firefox 6.0.2] keine Schrift [Win7]



## Ex1tus (16. September 2011)

Mein Firefox entscheidet sich manchmal, nachdem ich StarCraft 2 beendet habe, dazu keine Schrift mehr anzuzeigen. In Chrome und im restlichen System ist schrifttechnisch alles normal. Nur der FF macht Faxen. Nach einem Firefoxrestart ist die Schrift wieder da, aber es nervt mich trotzdem. Weiß jemand an was das liegen könnte?


----------

